# Goldens born in November 2011



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

was just wondering if anyone has a golden born in November 2011?


----------



## FirstOwnerofLucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*Missile*

My Missile was born November 30th. he and my other pup are exactly five months apart... im hoping that means it was meant to be  (Lucy was born June 30).


----------



## Bridger (Feb 4, 2012)

*November 2011*

Bridger was born in November 2011 also.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Bridger said:


> Bridger was born in November 2011 also.


what day?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FirstOwnerofLucy said:


> My Missile was born November 30th. he and my other pup are exactly five months apart... im hoping that means it was meant to be  (Lucy was born June 30).


almost similar to me. she was born Nov 16 and my other pup is June 1


----------



## Bridger (Feb 4, 2012)

Bridger was born Nov. 26th


----------



## Ash120 (Jan 29, 2012)

My Ash was born Nov 20


----------



## Rolex'sDad (Oct 14, 2011)

Riley, along with seven other guys and three girls showed up on Nov. 14th.


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

My Laddu has born on 30th November 2011


----------



## Toby&Bailey (Mar 15, 2012)

My Bailey was born on Thanksgiving 2011. He's 4 months now and weighs 32lbs. Here are some pictures of him to date.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our Winter is almost 4 months old, born on 11-26-11. She is 30 lbs. Bailey still looks like he has a lot of his fluffy puppy coat; Winter's adult coat looks like it is already starting to come in (along her spine).


----------



## Toby&Bailey (Mar 15, 2012)

Winter is beautiful! Bailey has pretty much lost all his puppy hair. Though he looks fluffy in his pictures. He has softer hair on his face and arms but thicker more adult hair on his back. I'm so happy with him!


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

*my laddu born on 30 nov 2011*


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

All of the pups are SOOOOO cute! Winter is 4 months & 3 weeks now (birthday 11-26) & is 19" and 44 1/2 lbs- woah! How big are all of your pups now?


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I put up some new photos under the Photos/Puppies section today (titled Winter at 5 months) & in the April/Muddy Dog photo contest. Trying to get one to post here, but I can't.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

My baby Hannah was born on November 24th and she's about 40 pounds now. 

This photo was taken yesterday at the dog park... a nice gentleman and his doggy left some ice cubes behind. We're there pretty much every day, though it's going to be earlier and earlier (about 5:30 a.m. soon) as the Las Vegas summer heat begins to kick-in. She was munching these between her run-and-fetches. Yummy!


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

*my laddu born on 30 nov 2011*

MY baby boy is now 5 months.... he is getting bigger and naughtier day by day... and we are loving it and pampering him....

cheers my boy
:smooch:


----------



## Rockypointers (May 17, 2012)

Our Lucy was born on November 3, 2011....


----------



## sweetemotion (Jun 6, 2012)

Simba was born 11/9/2011 he's already 62 pounds at his checkup last month. We need to weigh him again.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla was born on November 17, 2011. Even though we adopted her she is the first dog I've owned that I had an actual birthdate.


----------



## Toby&Bailey (Mar 15, 2012)

*Bailey is 8 1/2 months now!*

Hi guys! How are your November 2011 babies doing? 

Bailey is now 8 1/2 months, almost 9 months. WOW! Where did the time go? I swear that every time I come home, I am expecting a little baby to be bouncing and tumbling to meet me at the door. When in reality, a huge 76lb horse is sprinting and knocking me over before I get all the way in my house!  It must be the same puppy, because the kisses are the same. 

We expect him to top out around 85-90lbs full grown. He is all muscle and bone. How much have your babies grown?


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Our girl Hannah is about 50 pounds now - 8 1/2 months today. She's smart and funny and pushes our buttons, but gives us SO many smiles and laughs every day - an absolute joy!

She and I head to the dog park or "regular" park (depending on early a.m. temps) at 5:30 every day. And she loves her car rides. We go shopping often, too, with plenty of dog-friendly places here in Las Vegas!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

My little Elle is now about 52 pounds and the sweetest thing on earth. She was born on the 16th so she just turned 9months... Such a pleasure to have a dog like her.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter is 8 1/2 months now & 62 lbs. She is the biggest, sweetest lap dog I've ever owned.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla just turned 9 months, is 57 lbs. and is a horrible puppy, but I love her just the same. Hubby not so much. She is the most agressive mouther I can imagine. I still have bruises although she hasn't broken much skin lately. Rick want's nothing to do with her so until she hits an age where she is less mouthy its up to me. She is funny and sweet and the mouthing is her main issue so I guess thing could be worse. She is in puppy class, K9 Nose Work and I'm teaching her some fun stuff. She is smart that's for sure.


----------



## Rolex'sDad (Oct 14, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla just turned 9 months, is 57 lbs. and is a horrible puppy, but I love her just the same. Hubby not so much. She is the most agressive mouther I can imagine. I still have bruises although she hasn't broken much skin lately. Rick want's nothing to do with her so until she hits an age where she is less mouthy its up to me. She is funny and sweet and the mouthing is her main issue so I guess thing could be worse. She is in puppy class, K9 Nose Work and I'm teaching her some fun stuff. She is smart that's for sure.


My Riley is in the same boat as Tayla. I think that this mouthing is a stage that they go through. From what I gather it is often caused by hormones and is an excitable period in their growth. I tried to get it out of my older girl, Peaches when she was a puppy by going through obedience classes to work on it. Didn't work. Age took care of it more than anything else.


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

7 Nov for Carly;


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

Carly's biggest fault is her digging/eating the Sod we are trying to repair the back yard she has destroyed. She loves the bathtub....she's in there in a flash if not careful. Could not imagine our home without her. 
The 2 pics attached were of Carly when we brought her home on Dec 23rd 2011.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

My Jasper was born 14 november 2011
He was the cutest puppy
then:









Now:


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Buddy's birthday is coming up! November 11, 2011 - a lucky day  We didn't get him until January. When we first got him, I could cradle him in one arm - now, he's 70.5 pounds and I can barely pick him up!

How're your babies doing as they get close to their year mark?


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Early Birthday, Buddy!! 

Hannah will hit her one-year birthday on November 25. She weighs between 55 and 60 pounds now, I believe. She's matured in body shape a lot in the past two months since I changed her food to Fromm from Three Dog Bakery (which gave her "soft-serve" poops.) She loves the stuff and is doing great on it!

Her next weigh-in will be on her birthday... Not REALLY the activities I'd hoped for for her big day, but she'll be at the vet for boarding that afternoon as I'm having surgery (hysterectomy) the 26th. Thankfully, everyone on the staff loves her and she loves them. They're very good about giving her playtime during potty breaks, and lots of huggles. :smooch:


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

Carly will be a year old on the 7th of November. She was 62 lbs at last weigh in and I'm positive that most of the weight is her heart!
She is (as I assume most Goldens are) the most loveable and loyal pet I have ever had. Always greets us with that beautiful happy face in the morning and as soon as we arrive from work!
She has literally destroyed my back yard and I couldn't care less! It's now her yard!! She's our big baby!!
Happy Birthday to all Goldens!!!


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

Carly is now a big 1 year old.....
And she gave us a surprise when we came home from work!
Seems she wanted to dig a hole....but she was inside!! 
Happy Birthday my little Pup...









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SherryGee (Jun 17, 2011)

Ginny was born on November 10th.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Boomer born 11/25/2011


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is about 14 months old and has gotten to be a much better girl. She is about 65 lbs. and has grown out of the biting stage for which we are so greatful. She is becoming a better girl and even my husband is starting to like her better after their less than stellar start together. She is also becoming more loving and cuddly.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

Jill was born 11/06/11


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

Carly is now a big 2 years old!
Still acts like a little lap dog.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

